# Sui valori.



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2014)

A me la parola "valori" mette sempre in sospetto. 
Troppo spesso è usata per coprire un vuoto di idee. 
quanto alla fiducia, non c'è forse luogo in cui sia più tradita che in una famiglia. 
No, secondo me la crisi rafforza la famiglia se questa è la condizione per la sopravvivenza materiale. 
Il resto ce lo raccontiamo per dare uno straccio di decenza alla nostra umana indecenza.


----------

